# سؤال ( من هم اكثر ثلاث شخصيات اثرت فى الشباب العربى ؟)



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*اجابه السؤال *
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V*
*V
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## peace_86 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*Exactly*


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2008)

peace_86 قال:


> *Exactly*


*للاسف الشديد *
*شكرا يا peace_86*
*نورت المشاركه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع يا بيتر ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## snygg (4 أكتوبر 2008)

صحيح100% بس كان المفروض يذكرون مهند و لميس و نور بالقائمة


----------



## جيلان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق*​


----------



## جيلان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

snygg قال:


> صحيح100% بس كان المفروض يذكرون مهند و لميس و نور بالقائمة



*ههههههههه لا بس ده الشباب بقى
البنات نبقى نعملهم موضوع لوحدهم ونقول مهند ونعمل بين قوسين البنات العبط 30:
يعلم ربنا مش عارفة بيحبوه على ايه
ده شعره مش لايق على وشه وانا اتفرجت على ربع ساعة من المسلسل جالى الضغط من الشلل*​


----------



## +meriet+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
للضحك فقط


----------



## dark_angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و انا كمان اثرت كتير على الشباب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دول اكتر تلاته اثروا على شباب الوطن​


----------



## Bolbola142 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

دي حاجه صح جدااااا شكرا يا بيتر


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة موضوع جميل
انا اللى اتاثرت بيهم شخصيات كتيرة منهم 
كيفين متنيك اكبر مخترق فى العالم 
بيل جيتس مؤسس اكبر شركة للبرامج فى العالم
الدكتور احمد زويل 
كل هذة الشخصيات وغيرهم جمعهم الاخلاص فى العمل الثقة بالنفس وعدم الياس


----------



## Ferrari (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

آه يا بيتر يا اخويا مش عارف ليه مأثرين فى الشباب قوى كدة

دول حتى حلوين أوى كدة جتهم الأرف هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكراً يا بيتر على الكاريكاتير

الرب يعوضك


​


----------



## السياف العراقي (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه عاشت الايادي


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

_جميلة قوي_


_



_


----------



## yousteka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسي يابيتر

بس ياترى يابيتر مين اكتر 3شخصيات أثرت على الشبات العربية؟


----------



## merna lovejesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههه حلو اوى الكاريكاتير  ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههه

ونعم الشخصيات الصراحة :new6:​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع يا بيتر ​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​


* حقك*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا فراشة مسيحية*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

snygg قال:


> صحيح100% بس كان المفروض يذكرون مهند و لميس و نور بالقائمة


*ههههههههههههه*
*السؤال محدد *
*3 *
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا snygg*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *لا تعليق*​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*فى*
* اعتراض*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان*
​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههه لا بس ده الشباب بقى*
> *البنات نبقى نعملهم موضوع لوحدهم ونقول مهند ونعمل بين قوسين البنات العبط 30:*
> *يعلم ربنا مش عارفة بيحبوه على ايه*
> 
> *ده شعره مش لايق على وشه وانا اتفرجت على ربع ساعة من المسلسل جالى الضغط من الشلل*​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*ممكن يا جيلان*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> للضحك فقط


* هههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا للضحك فقط*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا meriet*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و انا كمان اثرت كتير على الشباب
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* ههههههههههههه*
*مين معايا ؟*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا dark_angel*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> دول اكتر تلاته اثروا على شباب الوطن​


* هههههههههههههه*
*فى غيرهم*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

Bolbola142 قال:


> دي حاجه صح جدااااا شكرا يا بيتر


* لا خلاف*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Bolbola142*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بصراحة موضوع جميل
> انا اللى اتاثرت بيهم شخصيات كتيرة منهم
> كيفين متنيك اكبر مخترق فى العالم
> بيل جيتس مؤسس اكبر شركة للبرامج فى العالم
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يذيدك*
*شكرا mena magdy said*
*واشوفك عالم*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> آه يا بيتر يا اخويا مش عارف ليه مأثرين فى الشباب قوى كدة​
> دول حتى حلوين أوى كدة جتهم الأرف هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> شكراً يا بيتر على الكاريكاتير​
> الرب يعوضك​


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فى*
* ايه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا Ferrari*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السياف العراقي قال:


> هههههههههههههه عاشت الايادي


* هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا السياف العراقي*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _جميلة قوي_


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مرسي يابيتر
> 
> بس ياترى يابيتر مين اكتر 3شخصيات أثرت على الشبات العربية؟


* نعملهم موضوع*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا yousteka*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> هههههههههههه حلو اوى الكاريكاتير ده


* هههههههههههه*
*شكرا merna lovejesus*​


----------



## BITAR (5 أكتوبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> ونعم الشخصيات الصراحة :new6:​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*بالامانه*
*مش*
* كلامى صح*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *فى*
> * اعتراض*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*
يا لهوى يا خراشى
انتوا ليكوا عين تتكلموا يا مستر بيتر :11azy:​*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى يا خراشى*​
> 
> *انتوا ليكوا عين تتكلموا يا مستر بيتر :11azy:*​


*احنا بنتكلم من عنينا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*احنا بنتكلم من غلبنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان*​


----------

